# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: پايين اومدن سطح معلومات و اطلاعات بخش C#‎‎

## ایمان مدائنی

سلام 
دوستان بياييد درباره بهتر شدن بخش سي شارپ گفت و گو كنيم 
سطح معلومات و اطلاعات خيلي پايين اومده 
سوالها همه در حد مبتدي هست 
و ديگر چيزي براي يادگرفتن در بخش سي شارپ وجود نداره 
ممنون از مديران محترم

----------


## mahboube

من به عنوان يك عضو كوچيك برنامه نويس كه يكم با اين سايت آشنايي دارم و خيلي تجربه در استفاده از اين سايت خوب، فكر ميكنم يك دليلش سخت بودن كه نه ،آشنا نبودن كاربرها با جستجو كردنه و اينكه نميدونن جستجو كردن كارشون رو سريعتر راه ميندازه تا پرسيدن.من خودم قبلا تاپيكاي بدرد نخوري كه ايجاد مي كردم زياد بود.بعدش فهميدم اگه جستجو كنم زودتر نتيجه ميگيرم.
كه اين مشكل كاربرها نيست،يعني وقتي يكي يك تاپيك تكراري ايجاد مي كنه فحشش نديم بهش ياد بديم كه راه ساده تري براي جواب گرفتن از اين سايت هست كه زمان كمتري هم ميبره(نميخاد منتظر باشن كسي جواب تاپيكشون رو بده).
اگه ميشد يك جوري فرهنگ استفاده از سايت رو به كاربرها آموزش مي دادند(البته نه يك داكيومنت كه هيشكي نخوندش!!!).يه شكل آموزش زوري!!!
مثلا دوستاني كه زياد به سوال ها جواب ميدن يك شعار ثابت تو امضاشون بنويسن!
مثلا:
"دوستان برنامه نويس با جستجو در سايت سريعتر به نتيجه مي رسيد.براي جستجو كافيست كلمه كليدي سوال خود را در قسمت جستجو وارد كنيد"
 قطعا يك شعار تاثير گذارتر باشه بهتره!!
اين همه حرف زدم كه بگم وظيفه ي اعضاي برنامه نويس و صدالبته مديران عزيز كه ازبالا رفتن تاپيكاي تكراري خسته شدن فرهنگ سازيه.كه ميشه با يك شعار يا هزار راه ساده انجامش داد.
مويد باشيد.

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

بله درست است 
من هم با شما موافقم 
من تو شيش ماه اخير چند سوال پرسيدم كه همشون بي جواب بود 
خب سوالهاي سختي نبود ولي سطح معلومات پايين اومده
مثلا افراد حرفه اي وقتي عضو ميشن و ميبينن چيزي براي يادگيريشون در اين سايت وجود نداره ديگه نميان 
واقعا من با چند نفر از حرفه اي ها صحبت كردن و دليل نيومدن تو سايت رو همين ذكر كردن

----------


## reza2012

بله من هم موافقم
باور کنین که حداقل 1 ماه هست که من هیچی یاد نگرفتم از برنامه نویس با اینکه همه ی پست هارو مرور و چک میکنم و هرچیزی که یاد گرفتم از سایت های خارجی بوده ؟؟
مشکل کجاست واقعا؟

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

از مديران هم خواهش ميكنم در اين بحث شركت كنن تا بتونيم اين مشكل رو ريشه يابي كنيم و با هم حل كنيم

----------


## mahdi87_gh

دوستان ببخشید که این حرف ها رو میزنم :ناراحت: 
من همیشه وقتی یک نگاه به گذشته میکنم و اون رو با امروز مقایسه میکنم، میبینم حقیقتا که خیلی چیزها عوض شده!! فرهنگ بچه های امروزی بنوعی به این شکل در اومده که همه چیز رو مفت و مجانی میخوان!!! راضی نیستن بخودشون زحمت بدن( حتی یه ذره )!!!! برای دانش اصلا ارزشی قائل نیستن. امروز جوونا فقط به یه چیز فکر میکنن. ( که نمیشه بگم :متفکر: ). من خودم چون تدریس میکنم، می بینم به شخصه؛ دانشجو اصلا نمیخواد فکر کنه تا به جواب برسه!!حتی میتونم بگم بلد نیست فکر کنه!!!! چون تابحال تو زندگیش فکر نکرده!!! :گیج:  پس تعجبی نداره که توی سایت هم پستهای الکی فراوونه و کاربری که همین الان عضو شده توی سایت، بدون اینکه حوصله کنه قوانین سایت رو بخونه، میاد درخواست کل پروژه رو میده!!!

میدونم همه اینارو خودتون میدونین، ببخشین که سرتون رو درد آوردم. درسته حالا باید بفکر راه چاره باشیم، اما این کار سختیه، وقتی که تنبلی تو جامعه نهادینه شده!!!!

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

بله كاملا درسته 
طرف در اولين پستي كه در تالار ميزاره درخواست پروژه ميكنه 
وقتي بهش لينك ميدي تازه ناراحت هم ميشه 
دوستمون راست گفت بايد قوانين رو به زور بديم بخونن

----------


## returnx

> "دوستان برنامه نويس با جستجو در سايت سريعتر به نتيجه مي رسيد.براي جستجو كافيست كلمه كليدي سوال خود را در قسمت جستجو وارد كنيد"


فکر میکنید کسی که میاد تاپیک ایجاد میکنه مثلا با این موضوع "یه سورس کامل انبار داری میخوام" اصلا به امضا کسی توجه میکنه ؟!! ؛ اون فقط جوابش میخواد ، بس...
وقتیم جوابش رو گرفت تا دفعه دیگه که یه سورس خواست دیگه به سایت بر نمی گرده...
کلا باید قانون فروم تغییر کنه...
به نظر من دیگه نباید "سوال" مطرح شه ،اگه مطرح شد کلا حذف شود...
فقط باید مطالب آموزشی گذاشت ، و در مورد این مطلب بین برنامه نویسان بحث گفت گو بشه و اگه هم سوالی بود در مورد این مطلب همونجا مطرح بشه...
این قانون چه طور؟

----------


## mahboube

> فکر میکنید کسی که میاد تاپیک ایجاد میکنه مثلا با این موضوع "یه سورس کامل انبار داری میخوام" اصلا به امضا کسی توجه میکنه ؟!! ؛ اون فقط جوابش میخواد ، بس...
> وقتیم جوابش رو گرفت تا دفعه دیگه که یه سورس خواست دیگه به سایت بر نمی گرده...
> کلا باید قانون فروم تغییر کنه...
> به نظر من دیگه نباید "سوال" مطرح شه ،اگه مطرح شد کلا حذف شود...
> فقط باید مطالب آموزشی گذاشت ، و در مورد این مطلب بین برنامه نویسان بحث گفت گو بشه و اگه هم سوالی بود در مورد این مطلب همونجا مطرح بشه...
> این قانون چه طور؟


آقا بخشيد شما مرحوم صدام حسين نيستي؟؟!!!(يكم مهربانانه تر!)
نه جانم منظور من فرهنگ سازي بود.بعدشم اوني كه يك بار مياد تا ماه بعدحساب كتاب كه كني ميبيني ماهي يك تاپيك ميزاره كه كلا مشكل ما نيست!!!!يعني ماهي يك تاپيك شلوغي نداره!
ولي مثلا ميشه بخش سوال و آموزش رو از هم جدا كرد!چون الان رسما آموزش هاي انگشت شمار هم توي خيل عظيم سوالات بي فايده و تكراري گم ميشن.

و دوستاني كه تاپيك تكراري ميزارن يك محروميت هايي بهشون داده شه.مثلا تا يك مدت نتونن تاپيك بزارن.
ولي سوال اصلي اينه كه مديران عزيز تمايل دارند بهتر كنند سايت رو يا تا همينجا كه سايتشون محبوبيت كافي رو كسب كرده بسه براشون؟!البته قصد جسارت ندارم ولي اگه بخوان اين مشكل ها حل شه خيلي راه وجود داره.
و لازم نيست خيلي هم بنيادي باشه.هركي اندازه توانش مي تونه كمك كنه.
و نكته ديگم اينه كه من دقيقا نمي دونم حيطه كاري مديران گرامي چيه؟!چون معمولا جواب تاپيكارو كه نمي دن و آموزشاشونم نمي دونم واقعا چون خودم زياد نخوندم.

سپاسگذارم.
اينشا.. كه اينقد حرف تايپ مي كنيم!مفيد واقع بشه. 
موفق باشيد.

----------


## returnx

> آقا بخشيد شما مرحوم صدام حسين نيستي؟؟!!!(يكم مهربانانه تر!)


ایشون داداشم بودن... :لبخند گشاده!: 



> بعدشم اوني كه يك بار مياد تا ماه بعدحساب كتاب كه كني ميبيني ماهي يك تاپيك ميزاره كه كلا مشكل ما نيست!!!!يعني ماهي يك تاپيك شلوغي نداره!


مشکل ما شلوغی تالار ها نیست ، مشکل ما پایین اومدن سطح فروم هست ...
من میگم این طرح رو یک هفته پیاده کنیم اگه جواب نداد بر میگردیم به قانون قبلی...(البته فقط نظر منه ، میتونه اشتباه باشه)

----------


## mahdi87_gh

> ولي مثلا ميشه بخش سوال و آموزش رو از هم جدا كرد!چون الان رسما آموزش هاي  انگشت شمار هم توي خيل عظيم سوالات بي فايده و تكراري گم ميشن.


من هم با این طرح موافقم. اینطوری آموزش ها بازدید کننده بیشتری خواهند داشت و اجتمالا تعداد سوال های بیهوده کمتر خواهد شد.
لطفا مدیران هم نظر خودشون رو اعلام کنند

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

قرار بود که تاپیک های اضافی حدف بشن ولی انگار چیزی تغییر نکرده؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> قرار بود که تاپیک های اضافی حدف بشن ولی انگار چیزی تغییر نکرده؟


تغییر نکرده؟! برادر من، مدیران شب و روز دارن نسبت به پاکسازی سایت اقدام می کنند. شما پشت صحنه نیستی و خبر نداری. بنده به شخصه 160 تا تاپیک رو بررسی و اقدام مقتضی صورت دادم! هر چند زحمت اصلی بر روی دوش برادران موسوی و مداح هست.

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان حالا اينقدر خشونت هم لازم نيست 
گره اي كه با دست باز ميشه چرا با دندون ؟
به نظر من بايد چند تا حرفه بيان سوالهاي حرفه اي بپرسن و جواب بگيرن و بعد وقتي افراد وارد سايت ميشن و ميبينن سطح فروم بالاست روشون نميشه سوالهاي مبتدي بپرسن 
جدي ميگم !!!
من خودم وقتي وارد سايت شدم اينطور بود مبتدي بودم و روم نميشد سوال بپرسم !

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام،
مدیران تمامی تلاش خوذشان را انجام می دهند، همین طرح پاکسازی اخیر که هم اکنون برای بخش SQL Server هم در حال اجراست را نگاه کنید، نرم افزاری برای اینکار توسط آقای موسوی طراحی شده و به روز رسانی می گردد، چند هزار تاپیک و پست "یک به یک" در بخش C#‎ بررسی شده و پردازش شده اند و این حاصل زحمات واقعا" طاقت فرسای تیم مدیران هست،
به نظر شما دلیل این همه سوال تکراری چیست؟ به نظر شما اگر کاربران توجه بیشتری به قوانین داشته باشند، ما هم وقت بیشتری برای فعالیت علمی نخواهیم داشت؟ همه روزه بخش اعظمی از انرژی کادر مدیران به حذف و ویرایش پست های خلاف قانون، رسیدگی به اعتراضات کاربرانی که نسبت به جذف تاپیک خود یا دریافت جریمه اعتراض دارند، رسیدگی به اختلافات میان کاربران و ... می گذرد، خوب اگر این ها کمتر شود، ما هم وقت بیشتری خواهیم داشت و می توانیم به طور مفیدتری از آن استفاده کنیم،
وقتی برای بار صدم یک نفر می آید و در مورد "انتقال مقادیر از یک فرم به یک فرم دیگر" سوال می پرسد و هیچ جستجویی هم انجام نمی دهد، می دانید چه اتفاقی می افتد؟ این اتفاقات:

تاپیک حذف می شود،کاربر جریمه می شود،کاربر اعراض می کند که چرا تاپیک من حذف شد؟مدیر برای کاربر توضیح می دهد،کاربر قانع نمی شود،مدیر دوباره توضیح می دهد و این سیکل بعضا" تا چند مرحله ادامه پیدا می کند،
پروسه ی فوق یکی از پروسه های متداولی است که جدیدا" هم بیشتر رخ می دهد،
لطفا" اگر به وضع موجود اعتراض می کنید، زاهکار ارائه دید و به قول دوست خوبم آقای کشاورز، سعی کتید ابتدا "اصلاح" را از خودتان آغاز کنید،

به هر حال تیم مدیران سایت منتظر است تا:

کاربران راهکار "عملی" ارائه دهند،کاربران در عملی سازی راهکار ارائه شده، "همکاری" کنند،
با تشکر،/

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> بله من هم موافقم
> باور کنین که حداقل 1 ماه هست که من هیچی یاد نگرفتم از برنامه نویس با اینکه همه ی پست هارو مرور و چک میکنم و هرچیزی که یاد گرفتم از سایت های خارجی بوده ؟؟
> مشکل کجاست واقعا؟


مشکل اینجاست که همه منتظریم تا علم را آماده کنند و با قاشق در دهانمان قرار دهند!
اگر می بینید چیزی نیست که یاد بگیرید، پس سعی کنید خودتان تولید علم کنید. مطالعه کنید و تلاش کنید و تست کنید و به نتایجی برسید و نتایجتون رو در سایت به شکل یک مقاله قرار دهید.
منابع خارجی را مطالعه کنید و پرسش هایی که براتون بوجود میاد رو به صورت سوال های چالش برانگیز مطرح کنید تا کاربران دیگر هم با شرکت در بحث سطح علمی خودشون، شما و سایت رو افزایش دهند. 
حتی اگر این کار ها رو نمیتونین (به هر دلیلی ) انجام بدین، کمترین کاری که میشه کرد، رعایت کردن قوانین سایته!
باور کنید من چندین ماه هست که چند تا مقاله میخوام آماده کنم و در سایت قرار بدم و چند تا برنامه open source، اما هر بار وارد سایت میشم تمام وقتی که برای کارهای مذکور مد نظر قرار داده بودم، صرف پاکسازی، ویرایش و ... پست هایی میشه که کاربران همین سایت ایجاد کرده اند(!) و به هدف اصلی نمیرسم!
بنابراین دلیل همین کاربران اند و چاره دوباره همین کاربران! 

موفق باشید

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

جناب مداح درست ميگن 
من حرفشونو كاملا قبول دارم 
ما بايد اول از خودمون شروع كنيم ، ولي خب يك دست صدا نداره ، حداقل بايد با كاربران دائمي سايت صحبت كنيم كه همكاري كنن و به اميد خدا بتونم دوباره سايت رو به همون سطح سالهاي گذشته برسونيم

----------


## Salar Ashgi

یه نکته دیگه ای که هست اینه که : بعضی دوستان تحت هیچ شرایطی به قوانین سایت پایبند نیستند ،
و هر جوری که دلشان میخواهد ، دوست دارند در سایت فعالیت داشته باشند ، که در این صورت یک 
Stack over flow بزرگ رخ میدهد . مورد توجه دوستانی که اظهار دارند هیچ تغییری در بخش #C انجام نشده ،باید عرض کنم که بعد از بررسی های طولانی مدت توسط نرم افزار جناب موسوی ، تعداد کل پستها 55186 که متشکل از 10470 تا تاپیک میشد ، به کمک مدیران بخش #C و *خصوصا* عزیزان بزرگوار ،
 آقایان (مداح و موسوی) ، همگی حذف شده اند و این یعنی پیشرفت !!!
نکته دیگر اینکه : روالی که متاسفانه در تالار #C وجود داشت و دیگر بعد از پاکسازی تالار ، کمتر شاهد چنین
موضاعاتی هستیم ، این بود که ، بعضی کاربران بشکل کاملا صریح درخواست پروژه انجام می دادند ، بدون
آنکه کوچکترین دانش ابتدایی از برنامه نویسی داشته باشند ؛ سطح علمی تالار #C تضعیف شده ، چراکه
مفاهیم کار با دیتابیس و دیتاگریدویو ، این تالار را رسمی بلوکه کرده است ، ولی خوب به حول قوه الهی ،
مدیران محترم بخش #C ، این روال را تغییر خواهند داد ، که صد البته این تغییر سوی مهمش بر می گردد به
کاربران عزیز ؛ هر چقدر سوالاتی که در بخش توسط کاربران مطرح میشود ، بار علمی بالایی داشته باشد ،
مطمئنا مدیران هم به همان اندازه در ارتقاء سطح علمی بخش کمک خواهند نمود .
بعضی دوستان ، بدلیل اینکه به برنامه نویسی فقط به دید مالی نگاه میکنند ، یک پروژه ای رو می گیرند و
دقیقا درخواست کارفرما را عنوان تاپیک قرار میدهند و انتظار دارند تاپیک شان حذف نشده و در عرض چند
دقیقه به جواب برسند ؛ 

*بهتر است روال سوال پرسیدن در بخش بشکل زیر باشد :
ابتدا جستجو در یک کتاب معتبر (در صورت نیافتن) ==> جستجو در گوگل ==> جستجو در تالار #C ==> ایجاد تاپیک*

که متاسفانه بالای 60 درصد کاربران این مسیر را بشکل عکس و از آخر به اول طی می کنند !!!

با تشکر ./

----------


## returnx

> کاربران راهکار "عملی" ارائه دهند،


ما راه کار ارائه دادیم ولی نظری ندادید!!



> به نظر من دیگه نباید "سوال" مطرح شه ،اگه مطرح شد کلا حذف شود...
> فقط باید مطالب آموزشی گذاشت ، و در مورد این مطلب بین برنامه نویسان بحث گفت گو بشه و اگه هم سوالی بود در مورد این مطلب همونجا مطرح بشه...


به نظر من تا قانونی(زور) نباشه هیچ کس به خودش زحمتی نمیده... (همین الانش هم که قانون که هست ، هیچ کس رعایتش نمیکنه)

----------


## yasaman66

با سلام به همگي.
ابتدا خسته نباشيد ميگم خدمت تمامي مديران و زحمت كشان اين سايت.
به نظر من اگر اين قابليت وجود داشت كه كاربر موقعي كه عنوان سوالش رو تايپ مي كنه و شروع به تايپ صورت مسئله ميكنه
ليستي از سوالات مطرح شده در همين رابطه براش نشون داده بشه اينجوري خيلي بهتره چون 
در هر صورت كاربر(به هر دليلي) ممكن است فراموش كنه كه اول بايد جستجو كند بعد سوالش رو مطرح بكند
و اين موقع هست كه ليست سوالات با موضوع مشابه ميتونه كمك زيادي بكنه.
و اين موضوعي كه گفتن از دوستاني كه كاربر دائمي هستن ميشه استفاده كرد به نظر من خيلي خوبه.
چون بالاخره مدت زمان زيادي كاربران دائمي در سايت هستن و ميتونيد قابليت قفل كردن تاپيكهاي تكراري رو در اختيارشون قرار بدين و با ذكر دليل و گذاشتن لينك تاپيك مشابهي كه قبلا مطرح شده به موضوع فيصله بدن
و اينجوري وقت مديران سايت كمتر گرفته ميشه.
و در مدت كوتاهي به صورت فرهنگ در سايت جا ميفته.
بر گرفته از سايت stackoverflow
  با آرزوي موفقيت براي همگي.

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
اگر دقت کنید اکثر کابران سایت رو دانشجویان عزیز تشکیل میدن و متاسفانه در حال حاضر بیشتر دانشجوها منتظرن لقمه آماده رو بگذارن توی دهنوشن

برای مثال من آموزش ساخت فلان کنترل رو اونم به صورت ویدوئی توی سایت گذاشتم اما کاربر ایمیل میده میگه میشه سورسش رو بگذاری !!!!!!!
اصلا نمیخواد به خودش سختی بده آموزش رو ببینه و بعد تمرین کنه و خودش کنترل رو بسازه

یا اگه شما یک مقاله بگذاری به زور بازیدهاش به 1000 برسه اما بگو سورس فلان برنامه رو گذاشتم یک شبه 10000 بازدید پیدا میکنه

اونوقت انتظار دارید بیان بحث علمی هم بکنن؟؟

من که دلسرد شدم

----------


## amir-yeketaz

> سلام
> اگر دقت کنید اکثر کابران سایت رو دانشجویان عزیز تشکیل میدن و متاسفانه در حال حاضر بیشتر دانشجوها منتظرن لقمه آماده رو بگذارن توی دهنوشن
> 
> برای مثال من آموزش ساخت فلان کنترل رو اونم به صورت ویدوئی توی سایت گذاشتم اما کاربر ایمیل میده میگه میشه سورسش رو بگذاری !!!!!!!
> اصلا نمیخواد به خودش سختی بده آموزش رو ببینه و بعد تمرین کنه و خودش کنترل رو بسازه
> 
> یا اگه شما یک مقاله بگذاری به زور بازیدهاش به 1000 برسه اما بگو سورس فلان برنامه رو گذاشتم یک شبه 10000 بازدید پیدا میکنه
> 
> اونوقت انتظار دارید بیان بحث علمی هم بکنن؟؟
> ...


البته گاهی مواقع واقعا سورس کد نیازه!!!

گاهی هم حالات خیلی خاصی وجود داره که واقعا یه جیزی نیازه و اونجاس که ممکنه زدن تاپیک جدید زودتر جواب بده!!! 

اینا رو گفتم تا اینقدرام دیگه یک طرفه پیش نرید!!!!
البته ما که میون این همه ...

موفق باشید

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان خوبم من هم موافقم 
ولي اگر اينجوري كه پيش داريم ميريم و بخواهيم به همين روال كه دوستان گفتن پيش بريم تعداد كاربران سايت به نصف ميرسه !
بايد راهي اصولي را پيشه كرد 
مثلا وقتي طرف داره سوال ميپرسه مثل پنجره ضميمه ها اگه قبلا وجود داشت لينك تاپيكهاي مشابه رو به كاربر نشون بده !
نظر تون چيه ؟

----------


## mahboube

> دوستان خوبم من هم موافقم 
> ولي اگر اينجوري كه پيش داريم ميريم و بخواهيم به همين روال كه دوستان گفتن پيش بريم تعداد كاربران سايت به نصف ميرسه !
> بايد راهي اصولي را پيشه كرد 
> مثلا وقتي طرف داره سوال ميپرسه مثل پنجره ضميمه ها اگه قبلا وجود داشت لينك تاپيكهاي مشابه رو به كاربر نشون بده !
> نظر تون چيه ؟


خوشحالم حداقل بين اين همه زير سوال بردن كاربرها اون هم فقط به خاطر اينكه آموزش نديدن(منظورم خوندن دستورات و قوانين سايت نيستا!!!!)،و كلا از بچگي ياد نگرفتن ياد گرفتنو و گشتنو و تنبل نبودن و.....
و همه ي اينا رو يكي دوتا از دوستان هم راهكار ارائه دادند!!!
دست گل همه مدير ها درد نكنه ولي تا وقتي همه تصميم داشته باشن *فحش و فضیحت* بدن اين هم ميشه يكي از اون تاپيك هاي به درد نخور!!!
پس پيشنهاد اول بنده اينه كه آقا دقيقا الان همه ميدونين كاربرا ميان تاپيك بيخود ميزارن و قانون مطالعه نمي كنن و مديرام دائم گير جريمه كردنن و.... پس دوستان ديگه اينا روننويسن ديگه.
هركسي توي دوتا خط راهكار ارائه بده، اين دو تا زمينه كه به ذهن من ميرسه:
1- چگونگي آموزش كاربرا توي نحوه ي استفاده از سايت(كه تو اين زمينه اين سايت 160 درصد ضعيفه.من به عنوان يك كاربر شيوه استفاده بهينه اين سايت رو بعد از مدتها خرابكاري توي سايت(تاپيك هاي بيخودي!!!) و به صورت تجربي فهميدم.)
2- راه هاي بهتر كردن قابليت هاي سايت.(مثلا همين كه دوست گفتن يه چيزي مثل msdn كه تاپيك هاي مشابه رو نشون بده ).
و آقايون مدير هم بعد از ديدن راهكار ها مستقيما بگن ميشه اعمال بشه يا نه!
اين همه حرف تايپ كرديم كه بگيم:
*با انتقاد كردن (كه تخصص ماست از آغاز تا كنون!)كار درست نميشه،پيشنهاد بديد و عمل كنيد.*

مويد باشيد.

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان البته ياتون باشه كه سايت www.BarnameNevis.org يك سايت آموزشي هست 
اين سايت تشكيل شده تا جواب سوال دوستان رو بده 
و اين هم بدونيد نبايد كاري كرد كه سايتهاي رغيب كه اسمشون رو نميبرم بتونم كاربرهاي اين سايت رو جذب خودشون كنن 
ما به اين سايت متعهد هستيم ، تقريبا سر جهازي اين سايت هستيم !

----------


## returnx

ما که دفعه قبل راه حل ارائه دادیم مورد استقبال قرار نگرفت...
حالا برای اینکه انقدر نگید راه حل من سختگیرانه هست یه راه حل جدید ارائه میدم....
من میگم یک بخش Chat درست بشه برای هر تالار (به صورت LIVE) هر کسی سوال داره اونجا مطرح کنه...
مطالب آموزشی و بحث های فنی هم در تالار های مربوط به خودش ادامه داده بشن...
این چه طور؟

----------


## raziee

> ما که دفعه قبل راه حل ارائه دادیم مورد استقبال قرار نگرفت...
> حالا برای اینکه انقدر نگید راه حل من سختگیرانه هست یه راه حل جدید ارائه میدم....
> من میگم یک بخش Chat درست بشه برای هر تالار (به صورت LIVE) هر کسی سوال داره اونجا مطرح کنه...
> مطالب آموزشی و بحث های فنی هم در تالار های مربوط به خودش ادامه داده بشن...
> این چه طور؟


با سلام.
من با این ایده مخالفم. چرا که سوالاتی که دوستان میپرسند باید مکتوب بشه تا افراد دیگه که سوال مشابهی رو دارند با جستجو بتونند به این سوالات و پاسخ ها دسترسی داشته باشند.
اگه گفت و گوی آنلاین باشه که چیزی مکتوب نمیشه!!

----------


## حسین فلاحی

از الآن می تونم آخر این تاپیک رو ببینم.

هر چند وقت یکی از این بحث ها راه می افته ،صد تا پست می دن، چندین راه کار ارائه می کنن، یه عده قهر می کنن، یه عده آشتی می کنن، بعضی ها ابراز ارادت می کنن نسبت به سایت، آخرش هیچچی.

بی خیال شین.

(من فقط یک سوال دارم از مدیران، آیا امکان ایجاد تغییرات در سایت و اضافه کردن امکانات جدید وجود داره یا نه؟ همین ابزاری که موضوع های مشابه رو نشون بده می تونه خیلی از مشکلات رو حل کنه. اگر امکان نداره که هیچچی)

----------


## mahboube

اين سوالو منم دارم:
(من فقط یک سوال دارم از مدیران، آیا امکان ایجاد تغییرات در سایت و اضافه کردن امکانات جدید وجود داره یا نه؟ همین ابزاری که موضوع های مشابه رو نشون بده می تونه خیلی از مشکلات رو حل کنه. اگر امکان نداره که هیچچچچچچچیييي!!!)

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
البته من بیشتر تو بخش اکسس فعالیت میکنم و اصولا ً در C#‎ هیچ اطلاعی ندارم
ولی این بحث به نوعی به همه بخشهای این سایت میتونه مربوط بشه و در نتیجه به خودم جسارت میدم که اینجا وارد بشم
بحث اینکه کاربرا جستجو نمیکنند و لقمه آماده میخوان رو قبول دارم
ولی نکته ای هم هست
1- یکی از دوستان فرموده بودند که اول کتاب خارجی معتبر، سایت خارجی، گوگل - تاپیک
کتاب اکسسی رو من میخوام بخرم که 12 دلاره تو آمازون ولی تو تهران بهم گفته 130 هزارتومن بده برات بیارم
 :لبخند گشاده!: 
پس کتاب بی کتاب. ایبوکش هم نیست متاسفانه
سایت های خارجی: بارها  و بارها شده در اکسس و اکسل خواستم از فرومهای خارجی چیزی رو بفهمم، حداقل با معلومات من چیزی وجود نداشته. ولی یه جستجو تو برنامه نویس کردم، فوری پیدا شده.
گوگل هم که خدا نگهش داره. سه میلیارد تا نتیجه میده، اگه عمر انسان یاری کنه یه چیزی توش به درد بخور پیدا میشه
پس فقط مونده راه حل آخر
 :چشمک: 
جستجو توش خیلی مهمه
یک کاری تو تاپیک اکسس دوستان کردند و موارد مفید رو دسته بندی کردند
کار خیلی عالی ای بوده
ولی کامل و جامع نیست و شاید هم دیر به دیر آپدیت بشه یا دوستان خواستند که فقط موارد مهم  رو بیارن
ولی یک سری نکات کوچیک موچیک هم هست
اگه میشدیه تاپیکی باشه که به صورت استیکی دربیاد، و همه بتونند توش لینک تاپیک های خوب رو بذارن توش، و یه نفر هم نهایت امر تاییدش کنه، با کلمات کلیدی مناسب و توضیح درست و حسابی، میشد جلوی خیلی از عناوین تکراری رو گرفت
یه تاپیک هم باشه که آموزشهایی که دوستان داده اند رو بشه انداخت اون تو
یه تاپیک سوالات هم باشه که سوالهای دوستان بره توش
حالا ممکنه کسی بیاد و اخلال ایجاد کنه
دکمه ای باشه برای گزارش اخلال
یا دکمه ای باشه برای انتقال به بخشهای مختلف
شاید یه کمی راحت تر بشه کار
با نظر یکی از دوستان در مورد اینکه ابتدا جستجو کنیم و بعد تاپیک بزنیم، هم موافقم
تو فروم مووبل تایپ فارسی جمله ای بود به این صورت "و خداوند سرچ را آفرید" و اکثریت دوستانی که به سوالها جواب میدادند، اون رو تو امضاشون آورده بودند
 :لبخند: 
یه راه حل دیگه اینه که بخشی هست بالای همه صفحات میاد و در مورد کلاسهای سایت برنامه نویسه، زیرش یه کوچولو نوشته بشه که جستجو جستجو  :بامزه: 
بحث تاپیک ها و پست های اسپم، در همه فرومها هست
میشه فقط کنترلش کرد
نابود نمیشه
 :خیلی عصبانی: 
یه راه دیگه هم این میتونه باشه، دوستانی که دوست دارند، بتونند تاپیکهایی رو به مدیر بخش معرفی کنند که یا به نتیجه نرسیده یا اینکه به بیراهه رفته
مثلا ً یه دکمه ای باشه برای اینکار
مثلا ً من که میخوام روزی نیم ساعت وقت بذارم و از سایت استفاده کنم، برای راحتی کار خودم، اینها رو گزارش کنم و مدیربخش بتونه این گزارش رو ببینه و خیلی سریع بررسی کنه
با تشکر از همه دوستانی که اینجا به مبتدیهایی مثل من کمک میکنند
و با پوزش از طولانی شدن این پست

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان بايد منتظر جواب مديران باشيم تا بفهميم كه آياد ميشه در ظاهر سايت تغييري ايجاد كرد يانه ؟
فكر نكنم چون قالب اين سايت آماده هست 
بازهم به جواب مديرا بستگي داره ؟
اگه بشه تغيير داد عالي ميشه

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام
> اگر دقت کنید اکثر کابران سایت رو دانشجویان عزیز تشکیل میدن و متاسفانه در  حال حاضر بیشتر دانشجوها منتظرن لقمه آماده رو بگذارن توی دهنوشن
> 
> برای مثال من آموزش ساخت فلان کنترل رو اونم به صورت ویدوئی توی سایت گذاشتم اما کاربر ایمیل میده میگه میشه سورسش رو بگذاری !!!!!!!
> اصلا نمیخواد به خودش سختی بده آموزش رو ببینه و بعد تمرین کنه و خودش کنترل رو بسازه
> 
> یا اگه شما یک مقاله بگذاری به زور بازیدهاش به 1000 برسه اما بگو سورس فلان برنامه رو گذاشتم یک شبه 10000 بازدید پیدا میکنه
> 
> اونوقت انتظار دارید بیان بحث علمی هم بکنن؟؟
> ...


این که کاربرای تازه وارد یا حتی قدیمی چنین درخواستهایی دارند( سورس کد) چیز عجیبی نیست!
شما اومدی یک تاپیک علمی زدی واسه اینکه سطح علمی چهار نفر بره بالا ... حالا تاپیکت 10 تا بازدید داره یا 10000 چه فرقی به حال شما میکنه!

*به نظرت اون ده نفری که دنبال یادگیری هستند به نتیجه بهتری میرسند یا 10000 نفری که دنبال لقمه اماده اند؟*

شما ( همه اعضا) فکر کن *تنها برنامه نویس این سایت هستی* و بقیه نه قوانین رو میدونن و نه راه یادگیری رو ... و کاری به درخواست های بی مورد یا انتقادات بی محتوا نداشته باش .... اون چیزی که در توانت هست رو ارائه بده اون دسته از ادم هایی که ارزش کار رو میفهمن سودش رو میبرند و شما به هدفت که بالا بردن سطح علمی هم وطنانت هست رسیدی.

----------


## mahboube

يكي پيشنهاد خوبي داد اگر بشه كنار دكمه تشكر يك دكمه فعاليت نامناسب هم باشه كه كاربرايي كه قوانين رو رعايت نميكنن ازطرف اعضا اخطار بگيرن.بعد تعداد اخطارها هم مثل تشكر ها نشون داده بشه.

----------


## returnx

> يكي پيشنهاد خوبي داد اگر بشه كنار دكمه تشكر يك دكمه فعاليت نامناسب هم باشه كه كاربرايي كه قوانين رو رعايت نميكنن ازطرف اعضا اخطار بگيرن.بعد تعداد اخطارها هم مثل تشكر ها نشون داده بشه.


این دکمه الان هم هست ...

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوست عزيز اين ركمه مديريت رو از مخالفت شما مطلع ميكنه 
ما ميخواهيم نشون بده تا حالا چند كاربر از اين كسي كه جواب داده شكايت كردن يا مخالفت كردن
مثل تشكر ها

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> *به نظرت اون ده نفری که دنبال یادگیری هستند به نتیجه بهتری میرسند یا 10000 نفری که دنبال لقمه اماده اند؟*


سلام دوست عزیز 
منم که دقیقا همین رو گفتم منم گفتم برای چیزهای آماده که شاید اصلا کمکی به یادگیری نکنه سر و دست میشکونن اما برای مطالب واقعا مفید علمی جز انگشت شماری دیگران تمایلی نشون نمیدن
بله برای من تفاوتی نداره 1 نفر ببیه یا ده نفر یا 10000 نفر

برای من مهمه 10000 نفر یاد بگیرن نه 1 نفر

من دوست دارم اون 10000 نفر هم بیان یاد بگیرن 
و خودم هم بیتونم از این طریق به معلوماتم اضافه کنم

من این کار رو با علاقه و هدف آموزشی دنبال کردم و میکنم و تا الان هم اصلا از هیچ بشری توقع نداشتم و ندارم(دوستان که از نزدیک منو میشناسن خصوصیات اخلاقی منو میدونن)

من سر کلاس های درسم هم به کارآموزام و هنرجوهام اصلا لقمه آماده نمیدم و واقعا این گونه یادگیری منو آزار میده

----------


## mahboube

> این دکمه الان هم هست ...


اهان!اين نكته داشت!من بعد از يك عمر!!!استفاده از اين سايت اينو نمي دونستم مثلا!!!!ميگم اطلاع رساني يا همون آموزش پايينه نگين نه!!
برا همين من ميگم آقايون مدير بايد قوانين جلوي چشم باشند.كاربرا مجبور شن بخونن.
البته نگينم تو فلان لينك توضيح داديم شما نخوندين چون خودتونم كه عضو يك سايت ميشين صدسال قوانينشو نمي خونين!!!
برا اينم اگه يه چيزي شبيه دكمه تشكر باشه بهتر!
اميدوارم اين تاپيك مفيد باشه كه صد تا دويس سيصد درصد توجه مدير ها رو مي طلبه.جسارتا اگر نمي خواين توجه كنيد بگين كاراكتر حروم نكنيم! :خجالت: 
مويد باشيد.
پ.و.البته من احساس ميكنم الان هم كه نظري نميديد يعني حروم نكنيم!!آره؟؟
به هر روي موفق باشد.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

دوستان منظور من از اینک هیچ خبری از پاکسازی نشد جسارت خدمت شما نبوده و نخواهد بود از زحمات شما نهایت تشکر رو دارم ولی منظور من این بود که با وجود پاکسازی دوباره شاهد تاپیک ها بی محتوا هستیم که کار شما رو کمرنگ جلوه میده (مثلا تاپیک های خودم)
برای رفع این مشکل هم یه دکمه در تاپیک قرار داده بشه که کاربران سایت بتونن بی محتوا بودن تاپیک رو به اطلاع مدیرا برسونن ازاین طریق کاربران معمولی سایت هم در بهبود سایت کمک می کنن یه مدت که بگذره و ایجاد کننده گان تاپیک های بی محتوا یا تکراری متوجه می شن که کارشون اشتباه بوده (چون تاپیکشون حذف میشه و به نتیجه نمی رسن و اول میان جستجو می کنن بعد تاپیک ایجاد می کنن) حالا اگه بعد از یه مدت به تعدادی از کاربران هم که تشخیص درست در مورد بی محتوا بودن مطالب دادن امکان حذف تاپیک بدین تا نیاز به تایید مدیر نباشه و تاپیک تکراری با بی محتوا فوری حذف بشه
منظورم از همه اینا همون رتبه تاپیک نیست چون به نظر میرسه کارایش برای موارد دیگه بهتر باشه و لی برای این مورد مناسب نیست

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

> برا همين من ميگم آقايون مدير بايد قوانين جلوي چشم باشند.كاربرا مجبور شن بخونن.





> اميدوارم اين تاپيك مفيد باشه كه صد تا دويس سيصد درصد توجه مدير ها رو مي  طلبه.جسارتا اگر نمي خواين توجه كنيد بگين كاراكتر حروم نكنيم!


دوست عزيز مديران خيلي زحمت ميكشن 
در بخش سي شارپ ما شاهد هستيم كه تا تاپيكي ايجاد ميشه مديران اون رو بررسي ميكنن و سريعا اقدام به عمليات مناسب مي كنن 
الان ما هم بايد در اين كار با مديران سهيم باشيم 
البته يه چيزي رو بگم كه من خودم هر تاپيكي ديدم كه تكراريه به كار بر تذكر دادم و در بيشتر موارد جواب زير را به من دادن 
(به تو چه !!!! :عصبانی: )

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> اهان!اين نكته داشت!من بعد از يك عمر!!!استفاده از اين سايت اينو نمي دونستم مثلا!!!!ميگم اطلاع رساني يا همون آموزش پايينه نگين نه!!


*قانون شماره 24*
کاربران عادی سایت حق دخالت در مسائل مدیریتی سایت را ندارند و در صورت مشاهده تخلف از سوی دیگر کاربران، موضوع را از طریق پیغام خصوصی با مدیران سایت درمیان گذاشته و یا با کلیک بر روی تصویر  زیر مطلب نوشته شده توسط فرد متخلف، مسئولین سایت را آگاه سازید.




> برا همين من ميگم آقايون مدير بايد قوانين جلوي چشم باشند.كاربرا مجبور شن بخونن.


هر کاربری زمان ثبت نام در سایت قوانین سایت رو می بینند و با اون ها موافقت می کنند تا در سایت عضو شوند.




> البته نگينم تو فلان لينك توضيح داديم شما نخوندين چون خودتونم كه عضو يك سايت ميشين صدسال قوانينشو نمي خونين!!!


واقعا باعث تاسف است! این حرف شما یعنی این که یک کاربر آنقدر ارزش برای جامعه ای که در اون عضو میشه قائل نیست که بخواد 5 دقیقه از وقتش رو به خوندن قوانین اونجا بزاره!
لطفا همه را با خودتون مقایسه نکنید.

----------


## mahboube

> واقعا باعث تاسف است! این حرف شما یعنی این که یک کاربر آنقدر ارزش برای جامعه ای که در اون عضو میشه قائل نیست که بخواد 5 دقیقه از وقتش رو به خوندن قوانین اونجا بزاره!
> لطفا همه را با خودتون مقایسه نکنید.


من فكر ميكنم شما خيلي ايده آل گرايانه نگاه ميكنيد!بعدشم من او صفحه قانونارو خوندم ولي الان كه دوباره خوندم  رسما چيزيش يادم نمونده بود(البته مي دونم فراموشكاري خودمو بابقيه مقايسه نكنم!!).فكرم نمي كنم همه ي اين مشكلا با اون 27 ماده حل شه!
من به اين نمي گم ارزش قائل نبودن ولي توي دنياي رئال ما كاربري كه روزي حداقل عضو دوتا سايت ميشه قوانينشو نمي خونه ،خود شما هم همينطور.
و الان مساله ما روانشناسي كاربرها نيست .متاسفانه شما به عنوان مدير با 99 درصد ونيم(نيم درصدشم براخودتون بذاريم كنار)كاربرايي كه قانون رو نخوندن و عضو شدن روبرو هستيد حالا يا ميتونيد كنار باستيد به اين كاربراي بي شخصيت!(بلانسبت دوستان) فحش بديد.
يا سعي كنيد سايتتون با اين خيل 99 درصد ونيمي كاربراي بي شخصيت! خوب كار كنه.




> لطفا همه را با خودتون مقایسه نکنید.[/


چشم.
پاورقي:اين همه حرف تايپ كرديم كه بگيم:
*با انتقاد كردن (كه تخصص ماست از آغاز تا كنون!)كار درست نميشه،پيشنهاد بديد و عمل كنيد.*

----------


## mahboube

ببخشيد من اينجا اينقد حرف ميزنم ولي بدم مياد يه چيزي بگم ولش كنم!!!ببخشيد ديگه.
حالا اين پيامو يكي از دوستان به من داده كه قبلش پيام داده بود يكم كار تو سايت رو براش بگم:



> مرسی ولی به نظر من اطلاع رسونی شون ضعیفه یا یه جایی گذاشتن من بلد نیستم.باید یه صفحه ای چیزی باشه یه مقدار توضیح بدن. ولی در کل اگر بلد باشی چطور از سایت استفاده کنی به نظرم خیلی بهت کمک میکنه


 
!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## returnx

متاسفانه تا در این موضوع مدیران محترم شرکت نکنند بحث به هیجا نمیرسه و فقط و فقط تعداد پست ها بالا میره ، از مدیران خواهش میکنیم نظراتشون رو در مورد این بحث بگن...
و یا تاپیک قفل بشه ، بقول دوستمون ما هم انقدر کارکتر حروم نکنیم...

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

> کاربران عادی سایت حق دخالت در مسائل مدیریتی سایت را ندارند


شايد حق با جناب *Amir Oveisi باشه ! 
*

----------


## mahboube

> شايد حق با جناب *Amir Oveisi باشه !*


البته منظور آقاي اويسي اين نبود داشتن اين آيكن رو توضيح ميدادن.




> *قانون شماره 24
> *کاربران عادی سایت حق دخالت در مسائل مدیریتی سایت را ندارند و در صورت مشاهده تخلف از سوی دیگر کاربران، موضوع را از طریق پیغام خصوصی با مدیران سایت درمیان گذاشته و یا با کلیک بر روی تصویر  زیر مطلب نوشته شده توسط فرد متخلف، مسئولین سایت را آگاه سازید.

----------


## asmanenilofar

سلام دوستان من تازه عضو شدم و یه سوالی برام پیش اومده بود که ابداً هم دنبال لقمه آماده نبودم ولی اصلا نمی دونستم چه طور باید اون چیزی که می خوامو زود پیدا کنم و وقتم رو از اون طرف بزارم واسه خواندن و یادگیری مطلب، به نظرم هم سایت خیلی خوبیه ولی یه صفحه ی چیزی اگر لطف کنید بزارین واسه مطالعه که طرف بفهمه کجای این سایته یا همن نقشه سایت! خوب میشه البته شایدم هست و من بلد نیستم
و این هم هست که اگر 1 ساعت وقت بزاری شاید بفهمی چی به چیه ولی فکر کنید من الان که فلان چیزو میخوام وقتشو ندارم. و به نظر می آید راحت ترین کار نوشتن صورت سوال باشه و منتظر جواب موندن

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

> سلام دوستان من تازه عضو شدم و یه سوالی برام پیش اومده بود که ابداً هم دنبال لقمه آماده نبودم ولی اصلا نمی دونستم چه طور باید اون چیزی که می خوامو زود پیدا کنم و وقتم رو از اون طرف بزارم واسه خواندن و یادگیری مطلب، به نظرم هم سایت خیلی خوبیه ولی یه صفحه ی چیزی اگر لطف کنید بزارین واسه مطالعه که طرف بفهمه کجای این سایته یا همن نقشه سایت! خوب میشه البته شایدم هست و من بلد نیستم
> و این هم هست که اگر 1 ساعت وقت بزاری شاید بفهمی چی به چیه ولی فکر کنید من الان که فلان چیزو میخوام وقتشو ندارم. و به نظر می آید راحت ترین کار نوشتن صورت سوال باشه و منتظر جواب موندن


اين دوستمون راست ميگه 
اولا كه من هم عضو شده بودم فقط بلد بودم تاپيك ايجاد كنم و جواب بدم 
بعد از مدتي فهميدم جست و جوي پيشرفته وجود داره و خيلي هم عاليه

----------


## Amir Oveisi

دوست گرامی، کاربری که در زمان ثبت نام قانون رو مطالعه نمی کنه، مطمئن باشید بعدا هم در هیچ شرایطی این کار رو نخواهد کرد. دلایلش هم کاملا مشخصه و نیازی به تکرارش نمی بینم.
مطمئن باشید که تمام راهکارهایی که شما و سایر دوستان پیشنهاد دادید همگی در طول این سال ها بررسی و اجرا شدند. و این رو هم بهتون اطمینان میدم که هر پیشنهادی که از طرف کاربران (حتی یک نفر) به مدیران داده میشه، در بخش مدیران مورد بحث و بررسی قرار می گیره و نتایجش به اون شخص (یا اشخاص) اعلام میشه.




> و الان مساله ما روانشناسي كاربرها نيست .متاسفانه شما به عنوان مدير با 99 درصد ونيم(نيم درصدشم براخودتون بذاريم كنار)كاربرايي كه قانون رو نخوندن و عضو شدن روبرو هستيد حالا يا ميتونيد كنار باستيد به اين كاربراي بي شخصيت!(بلانسبت دوستان) فحش بديد.


فحش؟!!!
مساله روانشناسی کاربران نیست دوست گرامی. همه این حرفایی که زده میشه از رو تجربه ای هست که در طی این سال ها بدست اومده.



> پاورقي:اين همه حرف تايپ كرديم كه بگيم:
> با انتقاد كردن (كه تخصص ماست از آغاز تا كنون!)كار درست نميشه،پيشنهاد بديد و عمل كنيد.


دقیقا! پیشنهاد و خواهش ما از کاربران این است که به قوانین سایتی که در اون عضو هستید و براتون ارزش داره، احترام بگذارید تا به پیشرفت خودتون، دوستانتون و همه اعضای سایت کمک کرده باشید.
به قول آقای کشاورز، بهتره همیشه از خودمون شروع کنیم  :لبخند: 

موفق باشید

----------


## mahboube

به قول حضرت حافظ
*ما آزموده ایم در این شهر بخت خویش*
*بیرون کشید باید از این ورطه رخت خویش*

ماهم بر حسب وظیفه و البته معلومات ناقصمون چند کلامی گفتیم.اگر جسارتی هم شد عفو بفرمایید.
من به شخصه خیلی زیاد در دانسته هام مدیون سایت خوبتون هستم و همیشه قدردان خواهم بود.
ما هم در سطح توانمون کمک می کنیم وشماهم ان شا.. با حسن توجه ای که به نظر های کاربران نشون میدید نتایج قابل قبولی کسب کنید.
براتون آرزوی موفقیت می کنم وامیدوارم این سایت هم به ایده آل هاش برسه.
موید باشید. :قلب:

----------

